
Freezing a Raspberry Pi in Liquid Nitrogen - DanBC
http://linkxs.org/freezing-a-raspberry-pi-in-liquid-nitrogen/
======
bediger4000
This kind of interesting experiment is what happens when you democratise any
area of endeavor. Sort of like post-WW2 hot rod culture in the USA, or when
rock climbing went from an aristocratic past-time to a common sport in the UK.
Huge jumps in technology and technique occur.

